# Motor Mounts - Universal?



## Grizzy (Sep 12, 2009)

Are motor mounts standardized on e-MTB’s.. cant seem to find info about this however 2 reasons had me thinking about it as I look into getting one - 

1) Will a bike I buy today be upgradable?

2) could I buy a bike w/ geo handling I like and switch the motor for performance or feel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Grizzy said:


> Are motor mounts standardized on e-MTB's.. cant seem to find info about this however 2 reasons had me thinking about it as I look into getting one -
> 
> 1) Will a bike I buy today be upgradable?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, motor mounts are not standardized. If you buy Shimano, you are stuck with Shimano forever, assuming their follow on versions even use the same mount. I am 90% sure Bosch Gen 3 and Bosch Gen 4 are not compatible.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thats why you build your own ebike, to abviously conform and can do so through a Cycle Analyst very easily.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Don't build your own eBike. Seriously. Don't.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Additionally, it seems to me that every few years the manufactures come out with a smaller lighter more powerful motor so that right there is going to change the mounting over time.

Probably easier to slightly modify the Geo of a bike (different off set forks, eccentric steering head bearings, run 29/27 or 27/26 or 29/26, or a slightly longer shock if you want to go the other way, not to mention cockpit / seat mods) than swap the motor.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I think Shimano 7000 and 8000 are interchangeable.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

kntr said:


> I think Shimano 7000 and 8000 are interchangeable.


The big question is whether the Shimano follow on will be compatible. The E7000/E8000 mount is pretty big, on would hope the motor package can be downsized. It would be nice if they figured out how to have an adapter for the new to the old.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

It's unlikely that motor makers will ever go to a universal mount considering how many "standards" exist in the bike world, but some people are getting creative and making adapters.

https://electricbike.com/forum/foru...bz2r-qnCR_zAdRmIw4ezxs2-dMpSnKJR-LtQaPrO7ZYfQ


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Cyclone Elite has a good frame for mid mount motor, checkout the CycloneTW website!
You gotta use their own motor, because the freewheel crank is a part of the motor.
Otherwise you will have to go classic mid drive with the motor in front of the crank. The Elite is way more stealthy!  

I read somewhere they changed it a little bit from years past, changed it for the better. On ES forum.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I've seen some nice Bafang Ultra frames


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I dont mind bb install mid drives like bbshd and cyclone, where the motor is in front of the crank. I'd like to see a custom frame built around a direct drive hub used as a mid drive, where the drag of the dd has no resistance on the rolling nature of the bike. MIght all be not worth it, using a sinewave controller on any off the shelf mid drive motor. But the stoutness of the dd's and the heat shedding ability of dd's would be a nice touch.


----------

